# Lets put criminals in nursing homes



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Let's put the seniors in jail, and the criminals in a 
nursing home.

This way the seniors would have access to showers, 
hobbies, and walks, they'd receive unlimited free prescriptions, dental and medical treatment , wheel chairs etc. and they'd receive money instead of paying it out.


They would have constant video monitoring, so they could be helped instantly ,if they fell, or needed assistance. Bedding would be washed twice a week, and all clothing would be ironed and returned to them.


A guard would check on them every 20 minutes, and bring their meals and snacks to their cell. They would have family visits in a suite built for that purpose.


They would have access to a library, weight room,spiritual counseling, pool, and education.

Simple clothing , shoes, slippers, P.J.'s and legal aid 
would be free, on request.


Private, secure rooms for all, with an exercise outdoor 
yard ,with gardens.
Each senior could have a P.C. a T.V. radio, and daily 
phone calls.
There would be a board of directors , to hear complaints, 
and the guards would have a code of conduct, that would be strictly adhered to.

The "criminals" would get cold food, be left all alone, 
and unsupervised.

lights off at 8pm, and showers once a week.
Live in a tiny room , and pay £3000.00 per month and have no hope of ever getting out. Justice for all.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I like it.

In fact, the more I read it, the more I want it.

Dougie.


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Think you definitely got this one wrong TDG!!! Only the category :lol: 
Probably should have been "Off Topic" but it just goes to show what a crazy world we live in. I haven't heard the present or past government talking about budget savings in the prison service apart from either not sending people or letting them out early. And I don't necessarily want to see prison officers paid less if they are doing a good job. When I need to go into care could I have the option of all expenses paid prison or maybe a run down cash starved care home?
Fletcher seemed to look pretty fit and happy in HM Slade :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tuvalu said:


> When I need to go into care could I have the option of all expenses paid prison or maybe a run down cash starved care home?


I suppose all we need to do is find someone who we'd had a pathological hate for all our lives and do away with them, just as we go Gaga.

That's a double incentive. 

Dougie.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

asprn said:


> tuvalu said:
> 
> 
> > When I need to go into care could I have the option of all expenses paid prison or maybe a run down cash starved care home?
> ...


Dougie! Are you encouraging people to commit murder? 8O 8O 

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Are you encouraging people to commit murder? 8O 8O


I'm encouraging people to think laterally. 

Dougie.

(although for the benefit of the tape, No....)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

asprn said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you encouraging people to commit murder? 8O 8O
> ...


I think you're _side_-stepping. :wink:

Chris


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*lets put criminals in nursing homes*

My wife as a carer applauds you for this TDG, and wonders if prisoners have to sell their homes to pay for their care in prison. 
Injustice or what!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

It would be funny if not so true. 

As an ex carer in homes, hospitals and private houses I have met many would be so much better off in prison, with probably more freedom too!!! 

Mandy


----------

